# Spielvorstellung: Nork



## Hachmed (1. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Community!
Ich habe mich in der letzten Zeit in die *JMonkeyEngine *hineingearbeitet und jetzt tatsächlich so etwas wie ein Spiel fertiggestellt.

*Handlung *(ist eigentlich ziemlich dämlich, aber da es ja nur ein Testprojekt ist ... ):
Man ist (ohne irgendeine Erklärung) auf einer Insel gestrandet.
Auf dieser Insel spielt die Natur verrückt:

-Es zieht andauernd Nebel auf und verdeckt die Sicht
-Es wird kalt (hier noch etwas provisorisch durch heller werdendes Terrain dargestellt)
-Der Meeresspiegel steigt
-Die Zeit vergeht enorm schnell (Sonnenauf - und Untergang in sehr kurzer Zeit)

Sowohl die Kälte als auch das Wasser (sobald es einem über den Kopf geht) führen zu ständigem Schwund der Lebensenergie.
All diese Umstände führen dazu, dass man letztlich stirbt.
Diesem Schicksal kann man jedoch entgehen.
An den drei äußersten Ecken der Insel stehen bizarre (von opengameart.org heruntergeladene) Maschinen.
Wenn man sehr nah an sie herankommt kann man sie betätigen.
Es gibt eine Flutmaschine (senkt den Meeresspiegel), 
eine Nebelmaschine (lässt den Nebel verschwinden) 
und eine Schneemaschine (steigert die Temperatur).

Letztlich habe ich es mir so vorgestellt, dass man immer zwischen den Maschinen hin und her hetzen muss um möglichst lange am Leben zu bleiben.

Wie schon erwähnt ist die Handlung nicht der Kracher (von der Grafik natürlich ganz zu schweigen).
Es sind vermutlich auch noch einige kleine Bugs drin (einmal bin ich aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen durch den Boden gefallen).
Mich würde es interesseren, ob sich das Spiel auf euren Rechnern überhaupt starten lässt, und ob es spielbar ist, könnte das jemand testen?
Wäre echt dankbar für ein Feedback .

Da die MonkeyPlattform sowohl einen Wrapper für ausführbare Datein unter Windows als auch MacOs hat, habe ich die verschiedenen Versionen auf Sourceforge hochladen.

Link: 

Folgendes habe ich noch vor einzufügen:
*-*Die höchste Zeit, die man "durchhält" wird in Form von Punkten gespeichert
*-*Die Geschwindigkeit des Aufziehens der Naturphänomene muss genauer abgewogen werden  
 (im Moment ist es glaube ich möglich, unendlich lang zu überleben, das soll natürlich nicht sein  )
*-*So etwas wie eine Einleitung hinzufügen, in der dem Spieler erklärt wird, wo er ist und was er 
 tun muss (quasi eine Erläuterung von dem, was ich oben unter "Handlung" geschrieben habe.
*-*Mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade einführen (natürlich erst möglich, wenn Punkt 2 umgesetzt ist)

Für weitere Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## eRaaaa (1. Mrz 2012)

Sehe nur ich den Link nicht?


----------



## Hachmed (1. Mrz 2012)

ähem... hups 
https://sourceforge.net/projects/nork/?source=directory

EDIT: Die Maschinen betätigt man mit der E-Taste...


----------



## TheChemist (1. Mrz 2012)

Habe das Spiel getestet. Immoment werden bei mir scheinbar keine Texturen angezeigt, alles (bis auf das Wasser) bleibt schwarz. Es stehen noch vereinzelt weiße Bäume in der Gegend.


----------



## Hachmed (1. Mrz 2012)

> Immoment werden bei mir scheinbar keine Texturen angezeigt, alles (bis auf das Wasser) bleibt schwarz.


Weil es noc dunkel ist, sollte sich mit dem Sonnenaufgang ändern.


----------



## TheChemist (1. Mrz 2012)

Ah, okay, dann sollte ich vielleich mal länger spielen. Vielleicht wäre dann aber ein Hinweis ganz nett, warum es so dunkel ist. Oder man lässt es direkt am Tag starten, wenn das dem Spielprinzip nicht zuwider geht.


----------



## Fu3L (2. Mrz 2012)

Ich wills nicht zu lange spielen, weil mein Laptop momentan zum Erhitzen neigt (muss mal entstaubt werden) und mein neuer Desktop-PC erst morgen einsatzbereit ist, aber:
Die Texturen an den unteren Berghängen flackerten sehr (evtl. wegen Schattenqualität auf niedrig) und die Maschine (so es denn eine war) wurde immer nur teilweise angezeigt. Mal ein flacher Quader, mal etwas höherliegendes, was etwas von einem Raketenwerfer hat, je nach Blickwinkel. Dann fiel ich auch durch den Boden. (was ich im übrigen auch bei meinem Game unerklärlicherweise mal hatte.. Nach einem Wechsel aufs neuste Nightly gings wieder, aber wer weiß, ob man sich da nicht noch schlimmere Bugs holt^^ )


----------



## Shadeo (4. Mrz 2012)

Habs mir auch mal angeschaut, lässt sich problemlos starten und läuft flüssig. Bin aber erst einmal bis zur Flutmaschine gekommen, sonst hab ich es immer geschafft, durch den Boden zu fallen  Scheint immer dann zu passieren, wenn man bei steilen Stellen herumläuft, z.B. wenn ich versuche, einen Berg hinaufzuklettern. Aber abgestürzt oder ähnliches ist es bisher nie, also sicher eine sehr gute Basis


----------



## Hachmed (6. Mrz 2012)

Ok, erstmal danke fürs testen 
Habe eine neue Version hochgeladen mit den Verbesserungen:

-Taschenlampe (damit man auch nachts texturen etc. sehen kann)
-Neues Terrain (das man durch das alte durchgefallen ist lag daran, dass ich es im Editor ganz klein 
 angelegt und dann bei Programmstart enorm vergrößert habe. Das macht wohl Probleme bein berechnen 
 der Kollision)
-Highscore wird angezeigt und gespeichert
-Die Naturereignisse ziehen schneller auf, so das es ein wenig stressiger ist.

Link: https://sourceforge.net/projects/nork/


----------



## Fu3L (6. Mrz 2012)

Ich kann weder den .zip Ordner mit dem Windows Explorer öffnen noch mit der allerneusten Version von 7zip. Vllt etwas falsch gelaufen beim Verpacken?


----------



## Hachmed (8. Mrz 2012)

Okay, hatte die ZIP nicht fertig hochgeladen... JETZT klappt's


----------



## Fu3L (9. Mrz 2012)

Eine Sache, die mir auch ständig bei meinem Spiel passiert (und ich find den Fehler einfach net^^): Der Prozess überlebt das Beenden per Esc. Musste es per Task Manager töten.

Dann zwei Bugs: Der Steg ist durch Beleuchtung durch den Berg zu erkennen und son komischer Rahmen erscheint an einer der Maschinen^^

Edit: oh, jetzt ist es, als ich verlor, abgeschmiert


----------



## maxemann96 (9. Mrz 2012)

Avast meldet mir, dass das Programm villeicht Malware wäre, weil die Verbreitung / Bewertung schlecht wäre


----------



## Hachmed (9. Mrz 2012)

> Avast meldet mir, dass das Programm villeicht Malware wäre, weil die Verbreitung / Bewertung schlecht wäre


Hmm, wird für Malware gehalten???
Mysteriös.



> Dann zwei Bugs: Der Steg ist durch Beleuchtung durch den Berg zu erkennen und son komischer Rahmen erscheint an einer der Maschinen^^


Der Rahmen hat nichts mit den Maschinen zu tun, sondern mit den verorksten Himmels-Graphiken.
Danke, war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.
Das der Steg durch den Berg zu erkennen ist.... war auch nicht geplant und macht mich ziemlich ratlos.



> Eine Sache, die mir auch ständig bei meinem Spiel passiert (und ich find den Fehler einfach net^^): Der Prozess überlebt das Beenden per Esc. Musste es per Task Manager töten.



Wenn ich es in Netbeans teste läuft das Programm auf eine weile nach der eigentlichen Beendigung, schließt sich aber meistens entgültig nach 'ner Minute oder so.



> oh, jetzt ist es, als ich verlor, abgeschmiert



okay, keine Ahnung woran das liegt aber mal schaun 

Danke für's testen!

EDIT: 


> bei meinem Spiel passiert


Was machst'n grad' für ein Spiel?


----------



## maxemann96 (9. Mrz 2012)

Villeicht liegt es am Exe-Wrapper. Welchen benutzt du denn dafür?


----------



## Hachmed (9. Mrz 2012)

Gute Idee, das könnt's sein, mit der "schlechten Verarbeitung".
Der Wrapper ist direkt in die MonkeyPlatform integriert...
Ich werd's mal bei denen im Forum nachfragen.



> oh, jetzt ist es, als ich verlor, abgeschmiert



Meinst du mit abgeschmiert "beendet" oder "eingefroren"?


----------



## Fu3L (9. Mrz 2012)

Es ist einfach (und ohne Prozessrückstand) beendet.



> Was machst'n grad' für ein Spiel?



Ein RPG das eine zu größten Teilen prozedural generierte Welt (inklusive quests und so) enthalten soll. Außerdem die Wlet und auch die Spielfiguren aus Blöcken aufgebaut, weil so das generieren und auch das Modellieren ein wenig leichter geht 
Hab schon geschätzt 30 Klassen und bisher sieht man beim Starten nur 'ne Box 
Dafür schon unterteilt in Server und Client und so. Arbeite auch erst 3 Tage intensiv dran und jetzt sind erstma zwei Wochen noch für Prüfungen eingeplant


----------



## maxemann96 (9. Mrz 2012)

Ich versuche auch gerade ein Spiel zu schreiben (soll erstmal richtig klein sein). Benutze lwjgl als Wrapper und keine Engine, daher ist bei mir auch viel low-level opengl. Man kann sich schon in nem Würfel bewegen (Das wars leider auch schon)

Ich scheiter gerade beim einlesen einer Datei, die ein 3-Dimensionales Objekt darstellt.


----------



## Fu3L (9. Mrz 2012)

Wegen so Sachen wie Objekte Laden und co hab ich zur Engine gegriffen, keine Lust 
Hab im MonkeyForum auch mal eine Übersetzung der Antivierensoftware-Nachricht eingebracht^^

PS: Nachgezählt, es sind 48 Dateien^^


----------



## Hachmed (11. Mrz 2012)

> Hab im MonkeyForum auch mal eine Übersetzung der Antivierensoftware-Nachricht eingebracht^^


Hrrm, ja, hatte ich vergessen... ^^



> Der Steg ist durch Beleuchtung durch den Berg zu erkennen


Bei mir nicht  habe aus allen Richtungen mal draufgeschaut... 



> Ein RPG das eine zu größten Teilen prozedural generierte Welt (inklusive quests und so) enthalten soll.


Hatte ich auch mal vor, aber dann keine Lust, derart viele Models zu erstellen bzw. mir aus dem internet zu laden und zurecht zu schnipseln. Wenn dann kann man da nix großes allein schaffen.
Sowas wie einen Modell - Designer braucht's da schon (es sei denn man macht's halt auf die minecraft-art)


----------



## Noisefever (11. Mrz 2012)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Eine Sache, die mir auch ständig bei meinem Spiel passiert (und ich find den Fehler einfach net^^): Der Prozess überlebt das Beenden per Esc. Musste es per Task Manager töten.



das passiert mir auch immer wieder und es ist immer ein thread der übrigbleibt. falls du mit threads arbeitest die am ende nicht weiterlaufen sollen, gewöhn dir an sie zu deamons zu machen.

siehe hier: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 12 Einführung in die nebenläufige Programmierung


----------



## Fu3L (11. Mrz 2012)

Generell eine gute Idee und danke für die Erinnerung, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt (das Java Anfängerbuch ist lange her ), aber mit einem Problem versehen: 



> Gleichzeitig heißt das aber auch, dass ein Dämonen-Thread vorsichtig mit Ein-/Ausgabeoperationen sein muss, denn er kann jederzeit – auch etwa während einer Schreiboperation auf die Festplatte – abgebrochen werden, was zu beschädigten Daten führen kann.



Da müsste ich dann sehr aufpassen (und im Prinzip würde das aufs gleiche rauslaufen, als wenn ich beim Ende immer ein running auf false setze... Zumindest jetzt, wo ich noch keine AI oder ähnliches was nicht schreibt, implementiert habe). Ich muss nochmal genauer gucken, warum immer was überlebt.


----------



## Noisefever (11. Mrz 2012)

hast du vor dinge wie speichern in einem thread zu erledigen? sowas macht man doch eher in der hauptschleife oder? oder in einem extra thread fürs speichern wenn es unmerklich passiern soll. den kannst du natürlich aber auch als thread laufen lassen, der wird ja irgendwann fertig werden.

(ich hatte das übrigens auch ganz vergessen, dein beitrag hat mich nur wieder dran erinnert  )


----------



## Fu3L (11. Mrz 2012)

Das Terrain wird in einem extra Thread generiert und soll nach dem Generieren direkt gespeichert werden. Da ein Chunk schonmal seine 20 Millisekunde braucht (momentan, kann mehr werden), geht das nicht in der Hauptschleife 
Wie gesagt: Für AI Berechnung und co kanns aber ganz nützlich sein


----------



## Noisefever (11. Mrz 2012)

Fu3L hat gesagt.:


> Das Terrain wird in einem extra Thread generiert und soll nach dem Generieren direkt gespeichert werden. Da ein Chunk schonmal seine 20 Millisekunde braucht (momentan, kann mehr werden), geht das nicht in der Hauptschleife
> Wie gesagt: Für AI Berechnung und co kanns aber ganz nützlich sein



ah okay, das macht sinn. an eine aufgabe dieser art hab ich überhaupt nicht gedacht


----------

